

This is why you need to learn how to talk to developers - alenart
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/28/talking-to-engineers/#d6H0djPeXfTMbJFD.99

======
alenart
Ironically TL;dr. Not sure I got much out of it. Some of my best practices
when talking to developers at my company: -Do not leave voice mails. Go see
them in person if you can. -If your signature is longer than your short email
and/or contains graphics, rethink your signature. -Turn off HTML in your email
client. -Expect in-line responses.

The biggest irony of all of this is that I see so many technical recruiters
who have massively long signatures with a bunch of graphics.

------
lucdurette
Great article, unreasonable demands are often tough to debunk. I agree with
the fact is that often, the requirement needs has to asked differently. That
would often prompt the developer to try to meet the requirement as close as
possible instead of just saying no.

------
NonEUCitizen
Unsupported assertion:

"Compounding this problem is the unspoken yet universally acknowledged truth
that many people drawn to technical professions are not very adept in social
interaction."

